# Pictures of River



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Ohhhhhh! Please continue to post pics of him! He is absolutely adorable💗


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Ohhhhhh! Please continue to post pics of him! He is absolutely adorable💗


Thank you! I'll make sure to get some nice pictures! He's a a lot of work, but he's a sweetheart. River loves to meet new people and dogs when we go on walks. I love him so much.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for posting pics of River. I especially liked the one on the sofa. Very engaging expression. What a lovebug.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

River looks to have beagle puppy ears - the softest thing I have ever felt. And that's very good use of puppy dog eyes in the second photo, for such a young dog!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

He looks like one of those dogs you want to have sit on your lap and let you hug him.  Love his expressions!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I swear I love floppy ears! He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

sorry it's been a while since I've posted pictures of him, I've been busy, but he is currently 41 pounds and is going to be neutered tomorrow! [edit: he's also about six months old]


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh goodness he is a cutie!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love those forehead wrinkles!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Ahh! That face, it‘s too much! I think my heart might explode from cuteness!


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)




----------

